# Bitter Apple Spray



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi guys! Tic has been with us for 2 weeks now and he's a joy to have! It's been a little transition because we were all used to Peanut, who has become such a gentleman over the past few months! Peanut is sooo good that sometimes I forget we have a dog







Tic is a normal pup who loves getting into things he's not supposed to. The thing is that we have taught Tic so much over these past 2 weeks, but he's in love with chewing the corners of our kitchen cabinets. I got some bitter apple spray to help me out, but the little turkey actually likes the way it tastes!!! I smelled the bitter apple and all I can smell is alcohol....Does anyone have any other suggestions of products or maybe some hints to get him away from the cabinets? The first week we had him, he was chewing everything including Peanut, and we have it under control now, there's just something he likes about the cabinets....


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My little Yorkie has become a fan of chewing our cabinet corners too and so far the only thing that's stopped her is *Nature's Miracle Best Behavior Pet Training Aid*. Be super careful with it though, it's really really strong... one whiff and it will have you coughing and hacking like crazy. I made the mistake of spraying a ton of it on the carpet back when Tuffy was chewing on it and both of us were sneezing and coughing for days before the stuff wore off. It only takes one spray to do the trick.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There is a product called Fooey that might help. It is similar to bitter apple but a different nasty taste. 

Tobasco sauce is also an option. 

A little vinegar diluted in water sprayed on deters some dogs. It has always been strong enough to deter mine from sniffing some place.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks!!! I will check those out tomorrow on my way home from work.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@May 4 2005, 06:39 PM
> *Hi guys!  Tic has been with us for 2 weeks now and he's a joy to have!  It's been a little transition because we were all used to Peanut, who has become such a gentleman over the past few months!  Peanut is sooo good that sometimes I forget we have a dog
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Maybe u can give him a lot of chew toys? Puppies love to chew things.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Izzy is like Tic. She loves the taste of the bitter apple. Goofballs.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

cant help you there.. lucy likes the taste of EVERYTHING







wonderful. 

maybe he'll grow out of it? my lucy went through a door chewing stage that she's now over.. you never know


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

OH GOSH Harley hates Bitter Apple. Good thing too,he's a chewer also.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@May 5 2005, 12:31 AM
> *Maybe u can give him a lot of chew toys? Puppies love to chew things.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59932*


[/QUOTE]
Between the 2 boys, the house is filled with toys! We managed to potty train him already and teach him 'no' and a couple of other things. When he chews on something all I have to do is say no and he'll stop. There's just something so interesting about the kitchen cabinets that draws him to them


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+May 5 2005, 10:11 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between the 2 boys, the house is filled with toys! We managed to potty train him already and teach him 'no' and a couple of other things. When he chews on something all I have to do is say no and he'll stop. There's just something so interesting about the kitchen cabinets that draws him to them








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60120
[/B][/QUOTE]


I used a Bitter End spray and it really worked with Miko - he hates how it tastes!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@May 4 2005, 11:05 PM
> *There is a product called Fooey that might help. It is similar to bitter apple but a different nasty taste.
> 
> Tobasco sauce is also an option.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
My bf just called me and the Tabasco sauce worked!!!! He was saying that he refused to put it on his new cabinets but I guess Tic really did some damage today







He said Tic was taking a taz fit and running laps in the kitchen after tasting the tabasco and he has not gone near the cabinets since!!!! Thanks for all the suggestions!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+May 5 2005, 12:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bf just called me and the Tabasco sauce worked!!!! He was saying that he refused to put it on his new cabinets but I guess Tic really did some damage today







He said Tic was taking a taz fit and running laps in the kitchen after tasting the tabasco and he has not gone near the cabinets since!!!! Thanks for all the suggestions!!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60124
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hooray for the tabasco! It's funny cause Tuffy LOVES tabasco sauce.. I mean, LOVES IT! I used some on my fingers when he was biting too much and he just licked the tabasco off every one of my fingers and kept wanting more! He's a nut!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@May 5 2005, 01:55 PM
> *Hooray for the tabasco!  It's funny cause Tuffy LOVES tabasco sauce.. I mean, LOVES IT!  I used some on my fingers when he was biting too much and he just licked the tabasco off every one of my fingers and kept wanting more!  He's a nut!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
lol!!! I can't even eat tabasco sauce!!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I had a black lab that chewed everything...even tried to eat my rocking chair. I used plain old white vinegar...he hated the smell and taste. Lacey has been really good about not chewing...knock on wood, but when she does have something I don't want her to have I tell her "leave it." She drops what she has and that is the end of it...but it did take lots of time.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@May 7 2005, 12:53 AM
> *I had a black lab that chewed everything...even tried to eat my rocking chair.  I used plain old white vinegar...he hated the smell and taste.  Lacey has been really good about not chewing...knock on wood, but when she does have something I don't want her to have I tell her "leave it."  She drops what she has and that is the end of it...but it did take lots of time.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60656*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks for the suggestions!! The thing with Tic is that we managed to teach him 'leave it', but the only thing it doesn't work with is the cabinets







We don't keep food in those cabiets so it's not like he smells something good in there...unless he's interested in baking sheets







Our bathrooms have white caninets, so if the chewing spreads to those cabinets too, I'll keep the vinegar in mind


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I was told that rubbing deodorant on your wood surfaces works wonders. I have not had to do this but wanted to pass it on to you.


----------

